# Leopard skin jasper



## daugher12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Leopard skin jasper over glass in a cocobolo pot.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2015)

OMG!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow looks like a petri dish with stuff going on Cool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2015)

Original and very effective! Really like the contrast. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 28, 2015)

Wicked Cool !


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

I bet it's really high pitched. Looks awesome!


----------



## daugher12 (Apr 28, 2015)

It is Kevin


----------

